# Solicito Firmware Ken Brown KB-24-2251-SMART



## braian98 (Sep 9, 2020)

Ando en busca del firmware del Ken Brown KB-24-2251-SMART, consegui unos post en foros de descarga premium pero se me imposibilita el descargar de ahí, si alguien tiene o puede descargar en estos foros me podrian pasar el archivo? desde ya gracias!

Link de los otros post:





						Ken Brown KB-24-2251-SMART Firmware USB AQUI - DTForuM - DESCARGAR o Consultar - KEN BROWN - Service Manual - Diagrama - Schematics
					

Ken Brown KB-24-2251-SMART Firmware USB AQUI - DTForuM - DESCARGAR o Consultar - KEN BROWN - Service Manual - Diagrama - Schematics



					www.dtforum.info
				









						KEN BROWN KB-24-2251-SMART / KB-24-2252-SMART - mundotecnico.info - La web del Técnico Reparador
					

Información Técnica: Empresa: KEN BROWN Modelo: KB-24-2251-SMART / KB-24-2252-SMART Chasis: 8R19B Matriz: SKYWORTH Control Remoto: Pendiente MainBoard: 5800-…




					www.mundotecnico.info


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 9, 2020)

*Descarga gratuita*

*Ken Brown KB-24-2251-SMART Firmware*​


----------



## braian98 (Sep 9, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> *Descarga gratuita*
> Ver el archivo adjunto 196127
> *Ken Brown KB-24-2251-SMART Firmware*​


Que grande! muchísimas gracias master!


----------



## David0880 (Oct 12, 2021)

Solicito Firmware Ken Brown KB-24-2250-SMART


----------

